# Recommend me a good Stabat Mater (Dvorak)



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

I've been thinking about extending my collection of vocal works and I feel that Dvorak's Stabat Mater is one of the most interesting pieces missing in my collection. Any suggestions?? (if possible, editions under 30 euros, please)


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Talich is the traditional first choice, but I prefer the Herreweghe on PHI.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bayreuth said:


> I've been thinking about extending my collection of vocal works and I feel that Dvorak's Stabat Mater is one of the most interesting pieces missing in my collection. Any suggestions?? (if possible, editions under 30 euros, please)









This is a good one, and at Amazon you are far under €30.00:tiphat:


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I like Sinopoli - broad, breathtaking, crushing.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I second the Sinopoli - he really brings out the work's emotional core and is beautifully played by the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------

